# Solved: Border Around Subreport in MS Access



## dfriend846 (Aug 11, 2005)

My report has four sections (two of them subreports) and I would like to put a border around each. The problem is that the subreports expand and shrink in size and my border does not. Is there a way to have the border size itself to stay around the subreport?


----------



## OBP (Mar 8, 2005)

My border increases with the size of the sub report.
I have just tested it.


----------



## dfriend846 (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks, I can now do it also. My problem is that I was drawing a box on the parent form around the subreport rather than using the border property of the subreport. Dumb, huh?
Dennis

PS: As they say the stupid questions are the easiest to answer but this web site has been very helpful and I have a very good looking report to thank for it.


----------

